# Garlic bread



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 26, 2019)

Going to friends tomorrow.  He going to make that grilled shrimp I posted.  Want to bring some bread to go with it.  Anyone have a great bread recipe that would go with this?


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 26, 2019)

Chop the top off a head of garlic, pour some olive oil on it, wrap in foil and bake in the oven at 400 for around an hour.  Squeeze out the garlic on some toasted french bread.  Super easy and VERY tasty!  It's also a great Vampire repellent.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 26, 2019)

Bruschetta!

Toasted slices of plain French bread or Garlic bread topped with a simple blend of lightly salted tomato, onion, basil in a blend of Balsamic vinegar and EVOO.
You can go crazy and add in anything that makes your tongue dance.
Bell pepper, sun-dried tomato, pepperoncinis, capers, olives, garlic or whatever.

Once in awhile I go all out on Garlic Bread.
Roasted garlic blended into softened butter, spread on super crusty, split loaf of French bread.
Lightly toast it under the broiler and then add shaved Parmesan reggiano and return to broiler till melted.

I'll make a bowl of Bruschetta veggies and just let folks spoon it on as desired.

Bruschetta!


----------

